# was this worth 13.5k euros?



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## blackpillblues (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks better, idk if was worth 13.5k but I guess that's relative.


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 12, 2022)

cute


----------



## blackpillblues (Feb 12, 2022)

What kind of a procedure is that?


herring said:


> View attachment 1538433
> View attachment 1538434


----------



## Kroker (Feb 12, 2022)

How did it improve your upper eyelid too!?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

Kroker said:


> How did it improve your upper eyelid too!?


im just raising them slightly in the before


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2022)

They must be out of their god damn mind charging 13k for that


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2022)

Greedy mfs. These scum know people are desperate for self improvement and they take advantage of that and create this absurd high prices for procedures like these, capitalistic motherfuckers. What a steep price to pay for 'ascension'


----------



## Kroker (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> im just raising them slightly in the before


Can you detail everything about the surgery? 

Dr's Name:
Surgery:
Time under the knife:
Price: 13.5k €
etc etc


----------



## Kroker (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> They must be out of their god damn mind charging 13k for that


Too damn much ikr... I heard some USA Drs charge 8-10k $


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Greedy mfs. These scum know people are desperate for self improvement and they take advantage of that and create this absurd high prices for procedures like these, capitalistic motherfuckers. What a steep price to pay for 'ascension'


its just supply and demand m8


----------



## GamerCel (Feb 12, 2022)

your eye area looks much better now, wether or not it was worth it depends how rich you are and if you have any other failos


----------



## highT (Feb 12, 2022)

what procedure was this


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 12, 2022)

Which surgery is this bro? I need exactly this


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> its just supply and demand m8


There's plenty of supply and not much demand tho


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538433
> View attachment 1538434







If you're not willing to answer details publicly I'm willing to send you XMR for details of surgery + surgeon


----------



## nosemaxxing (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


pls tell me you lying 13k is too much, the result is very fucking good, but nigga 13k...


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> They must be out of their god damn mind charging 13k for that


kek 13k is nothing for an ascension like this
fuken poorfags


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 12, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> kek 13k is nothing for an ascension like this
> fuken poorfags


Assuming this is a permanent invasive surgery and not fillers


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Assuming this is a permanent invasive surgery and not fillers


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


can't tell with all the swelling and redness. looks like you got a lower eye-lid retraction, but i guess that's mostly the swelling

but looks promising so far, report back once the swelling goes down


----------



## apocalypse (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538507


Yeah I assumed infraorbital implant at a minimum, but how did you fix your superior orbitals? Brow implant?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Yeah I assumed infraorbital implant at a minimum, but how did you fix your superior orbitals? Brow implant?


nah i was just tired af in the befores,my supras were always decent


----------



## metagross (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Greedy mfs. These scum know people are desperate for self improvement and they take advantage of that and create this absurd high prices for procedures like these, capitalistic motherfuckers. What a steep price to pay for 'ascension'


You can get malar implants in Bulgaria for 3k.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## House Lannister (Feb 12, 2022)

Idk about 13k but it was definitely effective I need this for my eye area


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Greedy mfs. These scum know people are desperate for self improvement and they take advantage of that and create this absurd high prices for procedures like these, capitalistic motherfuckers. What a steep price to pay for 'ascension'


Just go jaw surgery at least if it failos ur PSL harmony and the rest is collagen-skin-lean maxxing tbh


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 12, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> kek 13k is nothing for an ascension like this
> fuken poorfags


Are u kidding? 13 000 is the price of a fucking bimax genio that change literally all ur face


----------



## one job away (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


Wtf do people expect jfl.


13k too much?

You think that doctor and the 4 helpers during surgery’s who trained for years, cut you open, use highly specialized tools operate on you for 20 bucks?? delusional kids



Result looks good.


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 12, 2022)

metagross said:


> You can get malar implants in Bulgaria for 3k.


Do they do infraorbital rim implants in Bulgaria aswell?


----------



## metagross (Feb 12, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Do they do infraorbital rim implants in Bulgaria aswell?


I haven't personally asked the doctor tbh. Apparently very few surgeons actually do infraorbital rim implants. If you google, you will get very few results of doctors offering this. You will get some results for Taban, Yaremchuk and Eppley. 
I know that more surgeons offer infraorbital rim implants, but it's hard to find information on this.


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 12, 2022)

metagross said:


> I haven't personally asked the doctor tbh. Apparently very few surgeons actually do infraorbital rim implants. If you google, you will get very few results of doctors offering this. You will get some results for Taban, Yaremchuk and Eppley.
> I know that more surgeons offer infraorbital rim implants, but it's hard to find information on this.


Could u ask? I believe 13,5k is a ripoff for such surgery, 6-7k would've been more than sufficient


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Could u ask? I believe 13,5k is a ripoff for such surgery, 6-7k would've been more than sufficient


tabans offshelf are 8kish,
costum designed ones start at 13k, doesn't matter if you ask eppley or pagnoni


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Feb 12, 2022)

Im gonna straight up say no for 13k id keep the money


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

Zerox said:


> Im gonna straight up say no for 13k id keep the money


well good thing i'm not broke and underage like most of this forum, no offense to my teen looksmaxxers out there tho


----------



## zeek (Feb 12, 2022)

We can’t judge until the final result. Keep us updated on the swelling changes


----------



## Hueless (Feb 12, 2022)

Its an improvement but no surgery can cure that aspie look brutal


----------



## TITUS (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Greedy mfs. These scum know people are desperate for self improvement and they take advantage of that and create this absurd high prices for procedures like these, capitalistic motherfuckers. What a steep price to pay for 'ascension'


Worst of all, a trained monkey can do this procedures, as demonstrated in this forum, but being a surgeon is pretty much a monopoly.


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 12, 2022)

result seems fine tbh. be happy i guess


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538444
> View attachment 1538445


Is this even the same guy? What surgery gave you a downward pointing medial canthus? He also made your PCT more neutral? Why/how


----------



## Edgar (Feb 12, 2022)

TITUS said:


> but being a surgeon is pretty much a monopoly.


Cope lots of things can go wrong during a surgery. Every patient is different


----------



## Edgar (Feb 12, 2022)

Good result bro, life fuel tbh
Look at my dm you


----------



## AspiringChadlet (Feb 12, 2022)

Lol at people saying this isn't worth 13.5K. This is a massive ascension and is worth way more than 13.5K euros. This will improve his life way more than spending that money on some useless thing to cope with would. Looks are priceless.


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 12, 2022)

is this the end of ur surgery stuffs now? 

or r u getting more procedure. didnt u say u would get mse?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

oatmeal said:


> is this the end of ur surgery stuffs now?
> 
> or r u getting more procedure. didnt u say u would get mse?


hairline lowering + transplant + maybe eyelash transplant idk, just a lot of small fixes

can't get mse with implants i realized, mirin my iq


if i ever aquire large amounts of money i'd even consider LL from 6'1 to 6'3+ im ngl


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> tabans offshelf are 8kish,
> costum designed ones start at 13k, doesn't matter if you ask eppley or pagnoni


Does Pagnoni do Orbital decompression aswell?


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2022)

what if someone socks you right below the eye?


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 12, 2022)

Show full face so we can see if it fits


----------



## Titbot (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


----------



## .👽. (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538444
> View attachment 1538445


look v good bro i need this. u only got the under eye implant or some eyelid retraction also?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

.👽. said:


> look v good bro i need this. u only got the under eye implant or some eyelid retraction also?


no soft tissue modificationns no


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

Mr.cope said:


> Show full face so we can see if it fits


after swelling is gone


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> what if someone socks you right below the eye?


i pretty much nuked my fighting success with this implant im ngl, i will have to deescalate all physical altercations in the future like a low t cuck, but whatever, i take looks over dignity


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Does Pagnoni do Orbital decompression aswell?


idk


----------



## CristianT (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


you are literally 2 days from an invasive surgery. dont get too excited, i was the same, you will not remain with this 'squint' look. I'm just saying so that you don't get too disappointed.


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

CristianT said:


> you are literally 2 days from an invasive surgery. dont get too excited, i was the same, you will not remain with this 'squint' look. I'm just saying so that you don't get too disappointed.


did you get a saddle tho?


----------



## CristianT (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> did you get a saddle tho?


Yup. 3,5 mm.


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Yup. 3,5 mm.


yeah i am quite worried about losing lower eyelid tightness im ngl, what can i expect exactly after the swelling is gone?


----------



## CristianT (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> yeah i am quite worried about losing lower eyelid tightness im ngl, what can i expect exactly after the swelling is gone?


it will lower down a bit, you will loose the squint look unfortunately, hopefully not.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> i pretty much nuked my fighting success with this implant im ngl, i will have to deescalate all physical altercations in the future like a low t cuck, but whatever, i take looks over dignity


if guns are legal in ur country ur good


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 12, 2022)

Sehr schön Bruder , sieht vielmehr besser aus , 13k ist teuer , aber der Unterschied ist da


----------



## FloridaDude (Feb 12, 2022)

The price is what it is. The result is all that matters

Result mogs hard tbqh mirin you


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 12, 2022)

good improvement. What did you actually have done though? Seems liek you could have got the same procedure done for like 1/4 the price if you shopped around before commiting to a surgeon


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> good improvement. What did you actually have done though? Seems liek you could have got the same procedure done for like 1/4 the price if you shopped around before commiting to a surgeon


barely any surgeons do infraorbital rims with a saddle, def not some obscure ass surgeon im some obscure ass country.


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 12, 2022)

who was the surgeon?, i need that shit too. do you think infraorbital implants are worth it in my case?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> who was the surgeon?, i need that shit too. do you think infraorbital implants are worth it in my case?
> View attachment 1538850


your orbital recession gives you kinda dark triad vibes im ngl, your lower lids are straight anyway despite the recession, i wouldn't get them in your position.


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> your orbital recession gives you kinda dark triad vibes im ngl, your lower lids are straight anyway despite the recession, i wouldn't get them in your position.


i need them to fix negative orbital vector and make dark circles less apparent. also who was your surgeon again?


----------



## herring (Feb 12, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> i need them to fix negative orbital vector and make dark circles less apparent. also who was your surgeon again?


dm


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 12, 2022)

herring said:


> did you get a saddle tho?


How much was your saddle height? You never said it


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 12, 2022)

are you sure they can't take a hit or two? I've read somewhere that they can


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 12, 2022)

Awesome bro. Ascension has no price. Who was your surgeon ?


----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 13, 2022)

you ascended so it was worth it
What could you buy with 13k that could benefit you more?


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

Nigger look at my dm


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

Jfl


----------



## MrRubiks (Feb 13, 2022)

Infras?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> They must be out of their god damn mind charging 13k for that


To BE honest.
Quality over price.

I would rather pay 6000 USD for a great result. Than 6000 USD for a average result.

Than the question becomes. Is the higher priced surgeon, better or not.



herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


Still a bit early to say.
And ideally need to see whole face, because it needs to be approached wholeistically.

But at first sight, it appears to have helped to look better


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 13, 2022)

Mr.cope said:


> Show full face so we can see if it fits


He probably still swollen as fuck.
Need to wait


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Infras?


Greycel


----------



## chigoha (Feb 13, 2022)

can we get a similar result with under-eye fillers or fat grafts ?


----------



## marken12 (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


What surgery was it that your vision got affected? Afaik, infraorbital implants shouldn't affect it?


----------



## herring (Feb 13, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> How much was your saddle height? You never said it


3.5-3.7mm vertically into the orbit


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


how come ?


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 13, 2022)

congrats to take an action. good results, share more please


----------



## herring (Feb 13, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> congrats to take an action. good results, share more please


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

the pictures are good but you may to send us side profile pictures with lighting coming from a side so that shadows form on the tear through.
The aim of orbital rim implants is to fill the tear through and the recession of the rest of the lower orbital rim


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538444
> View attachment 1538445


amazing improvement here, Pagnoni is the best surgeon for orbital rims in Italy


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Do they do infraorbital rim implants in Bulgaria aswell?



the real issue if finding a surgeon who offers 3D designed custom implants
standard implants are not designed with a computer but carved before the surgery by the doctor's hands

An user here underwent carved orbital implants in Washington DC, but then regretted, had carved implants removed and underwent custom implants with Eppley


----------



## Titbot (Feb 13, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> amazing improvement here, Pagnoni is the best surgeon for orbital rims in Italy


Fuck pagnoni tbh


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


did you notice it as soon as the surgery was over or did it happen over time


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> the pictures are good but you may to send us side profile pictures with lighting coming from a side so that shadows form on the tear through.
> The aim of orbital rim implants is to fill the tear through and the recession of the rest of the lower orbital rim
> 
> View attachment 1540229


low key ascending over here, every time you post a pic you look better. 

getting rid of these huge orbital socket and the dark circles would ascend you hard


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Fuck pagnoni tbh


your results look good though, what's the problem with your results?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 13, 2022)

_cuck eye area ngl_


Lorsss said:


> the pictures are good but you may to send us side profile pictures with lighting coming from a side so that shadows form on the tear through.
> The aim of orbital rim implants is to fill the tear through and the recession of the rest of the lower orbital rim
> 
> View attachment 1540229


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 13, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> _cuck eye area ngl_


big eye sockets  i know the suffering


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 13, 2022)

before looks like makinithappen


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> big eye sockets  i know the suffering
> View attachment 1540274
> View attachment 1540275



I would need 20k to undergo bimax + orbital rim implants with Pagnoni in one procedure. (He usually asks 15k for bimax)

since it is not realistic to invest such an amount of money, I will bimax in near future (8k considering tax deduction) and then wait that some cheap third world surgeon offering *custom *orbital implants appears on PSL forums

I desperately tried orbital bone smashing but yellow bruises are terrible and hard to hide even with foundation makeup.


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 13, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> big eye sockets  i know the suffering
> View attachment 1540274
> View attachment 1540275


cant this be achieved by fat grafting the area between the eyebag and nasabial fold? i have the same thing and when i push the fat up it makes the bags go away


----------



## TITUS (Feb 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Cope lots of things can go wrong during a surgery. Every patient is different


People usually specialize in one operation and that's all they do, and it's pretty much a matter of artisanship, you don't need to study 15 years for it, there are just a few things that can go wrong and you can learn all about it in a couple years or months.


----------



## bimaximum (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes it was worth it. Now share clear informations of what you did, doc etc otherwise fuck off.


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> cant this be achieved by fat grafting the area between the eyebag and nasabial fold? i have the same thing and when i push the fat up it makes the bags go away


the greatest expert on fat grafts @Y2J97
said that:

- each fat graft procedure has a great amount of relapse so you need multiple procedures and fat grafts become more expensive than implants

- orbital fat grafts has unpredictable results with more relapse than fat grafts in other areas

- the outcome of orbital fat grafts is often an irregular augmented area with bumps and sunken spots


----------



## LebenistneHure (Feb 13, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> who was the surgeon?, i need that shit too. do you think infraorbital implants are worth it in my case?
> View attachment 1538850


Dude you look like that bully kid from Karate Kid with Smith's kid


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 13, 2022)

LebenistneHure said:


> Dude you look like that bully kid from Karate Kid with Smith's kid





https://i0.wp.com/short-biography.com/wp-content/uploads/zhenwei-wang/Zhenwei-Wang.png?fit=924%2C924&ssl=1


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 13, 2022)

LebenistneHure said:


> Dude you look like that bully kid from Karate Kid with Smith's kid


----------



## LebenistneHure (Feb 13, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> https://i0.wp.com/short-biography.com/wp-content/uploads/zhenwei-wang/Zhenwei-Wang.png?fit=924%2C924&ssl=1


Yeah that's the one hahah. Also yeah I'd say you'd benefit from the implants yourself.


----------



## LebenistneHure (Feb 13, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


Good result, was this just the result of custom implants or did you have an additional procedure like canthopexy? Did your pfl increase?


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 13, 2022)

bimaximum said:


> Yes it was worth it. Now share clear informations of what you did, doc etc otherwise fuck off.



every time we italian users mention or give a good feedback on Ramieri and Pagnoni, theese doctors get a huge amount of new clients and increase their prices, thus making looksmaxing less affordable for people living in Italy and the rest of southern europe.

Ramieri's fee for a bimax was 8k in 2019 and now Ramieri asks 12-15k for a bimax. Pagnoni rose his prices from 9k to 13.5k for orbital implants.

They have already become too expensive so I do not care in telling you the surgeon was Pagnoni


----------



## beau (Feb 13, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> cant this be achieved by fat grafting the area between the eyebag and nasabial fold? i have the same thing and when i push the fat up it makes the bags go away







maybe Lower Eyelids fat graft https://www.colemanlipostructure.com/procedure/lower-eyelids-and-cheeks/​


----------



## beau (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Fuck pagnoni tbh



Stop blaming him
U were butchered by Vreck


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

TITUS said:


> People usually specialize in one operation and that's all they do, and it's pretty much a matter of artisanship, you don't need to study 15 years for it, there are just a few things that can go wrong and you can learn all about it in a couple years or months.


Stop talking out of your ass dude, you don't need to study 15 years to become a surgeon, and those "few" things can lead to serious complications. Dumbest shit I have read in quite a while


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 13, 2022)

It's worth it IMO as your eye area was decent but now looks good... plus it's permanent


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 13, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Fuck pagnoni tbh


thought you were happy with the results?


----------



## TITUS (Feb 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Stop talking out of your ass dude, you don't need to study 15 years to become a surgeon, and those "few" things can lead to serious complications. Dumbest shit I have read in quite a while


Look, little fagget, in the US you need 13-18 years to become a surgeon, in Spain you need a MINIMUM of 11, add a few more for some specialities. Teenagers here DIY MSE installs and gynecomastia surgery, with little equipment and no training. Now go suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 13, 2022)

Mirin the results, I'd say it's worth it if it stays like that


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Feb 13, 2022)

solid results tbh


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428



@Titbot this reminds me of you bro lol

Only his has gone a little better

I remember you saying you had to go through hell and back to correct the damage it had done with fillers and several other shit


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> solid results tbh



He doesn't show us it clearly enoughto to know


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2022)

Congrats OP. You're retarded and now you look the part too


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 13, 2022)

lutte said:


> Congrats OP. You're retarded and now you look the part too


why do you hate surgerymaxxers


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> why do you hate surgerymaxxers


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

TITUS said:


> Look, little fagget, in the US you need 13-18 years to become a surgeon, in Spain you need a MINIMUM of 11, add a few more for some specialities. Teenagers here DIY MSE installs and gynecomastia surgery, with little equipment and no training. Now go suck a bag of dicks.


Get sikdir ə peysər blet. Go fuck yourself glue huffing retard.
Anacan salam de birçok küçük


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

TITUS said:


> Look, little fagget, in the US you need 13-18 years to become a surgeon, in Spain you need a MINIMUM of 11, add a few more for some specialities. Teenagers here DIY MSE installs and gynecomastia surgery, with little equipment and no training. Now go suck a bag of dicks.


Gijdillax blet


----------



## Edgar (Feb 13, 2022)

TITUS said:


> Look, little fagget, in the US you need 13-18 years to become a surgeon, in Spain you need a MINIMUM of 11, add a few more for some specialities. Teenagers here DIY MSE installs and gynecomastia surgery, with little equipment and no training. Now go suck a bag of dicks.


I installed my cock in your sisters pussy how about that you deformed count


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 13, 2022)

Nothing matters when youre 6'1, light skinned and have hair


----------



## TITUS (Feb 13, 2022)

Edgar said:


> Get sikdir ə peysər blet. Go fuck yourself glue huffing retard.
> Anacan salam de birçok küçük





Edgar said:


> Gijdillax blet





Edgar said:


> I installed my cock in your sisters pussy how about that you deformed count


Another mentally ill faggot gets a mental breakdown and starts sperging, reaching for his anxiety pills.

Listen, you little turkish cocroach, next time we reconquer Constantinople, we are impalling all the turkish orc-mutts (like yourself) that we find along the way in that human-cocroach infested land, Vlad style.


----------



## Tenshi (Feb 13, 2022)

I've heard taban charges up to 20k, I'm not even impressed


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 13, 2022)

could get the same result with invisible tape for 5 cents


----------



## herring (Feb 14, 2022)

Berserk said:


> could get the same result with invisible tape for 5 cents


just put on tape every day theory instead of changing the underlying bone structure


----------



## Edgar (Feb 14, 2022)

TITUS said:


> Another mentally ill faggot gets a mental breakdown and starts sperging, reaching for his anxiety pills.
> 
> Listen, you little turkish cocroach, next time we reconquer Constantinople, we are impalling all the turkish orc-mutts (like yourself) that we find along the way in that human-cocroach infested land, Vlad style.


Keep barking dog, muh Constantinople  lil bitch


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 14, 2022)

Berserk said:


> could get the same result with invisible tape for 5 cents


elab


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 17, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


can you join my discord server? i have a question about surgery only you can answer plz bro https://discord.gg/CNzXcAEyg4


----------



## BasedUgandacel (Feb 17, 2022)

Totally worth im creaming myself over ur hunter eyes


----------



## one job away (Feb 19, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> every time we italian users mention or give a good feedback on Ramieri and Pagnoni, theese doctors get a huge amount of new clients and increase their prices, thus making looksmaxing less affordable for people living in Italy and the rest of southern europe.
> 
> Ramieri's fee for a bimax was 8k in 2019 and now Ramieri asks 12-15k for a bimax. Pagnoni rose his prices from 9k to 13.5k for orbital implants.
> 
> They have already become too expensive so I do not care in telling you the surgeon was Pagnoni


Im not sure if 8k is legit. I asked the docs what a bimax would costs if health care wouldn’t cover it. They said 14k. They had no reason to lie as I’m not paying a single cent. I just wanted to know what the actual costs of such a surgery are. I also know the spreadsheet where It says Z charged 6k but idk if that’s true.

Some surgeons say 8k for the surgery and then charge every shit extra like screws, splints, hospital and so on. Those are Nessessäary anyways but get quoted extra by alfaro for example.


----------



## Sal (Mar 8, 2022)

herring said:


> you are literally 2 days from an invasive surgery. dont get too excited, i was the same, you will not remain with this 'squint' look. I'm just saying so that you don't get too disappointed.


Awesome fucking results bro 😘

Two questions:

* What are the results now? You can pm if you don't want to show publicly. I'm going next year if the results after swelling look good.

* And how comfortable is it? Does it hurt/irritate your eye's? Do you 'feel' it in side rubbing against your eye balls? And can you get implants for the top aswell for the same price.

Appreciate the high quality thread bro ❤️


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 23, 2022)

B


----------



## needjawsurgery (Mar 23, 2022)

definitely worth it


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (Apr 7, 2022)

herring said:


> View attachment 1538427
> View attachment 1538428


Is anyone gonna be honest with Op? 

You look like shit and uncanny


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 7, 2022)

shlehlasid said:


> Is anyone gonna be honest with Op?
> 
> You look like shit and uncanny


Joined March 11


----------



## krisal (Oct 18, 2022)

Show new pics


----------



## Artemis (Oct 18, 2022)

@herring, how long did it take you from online/IRL consultation with Pagnoni, and the actually operation? 

Did you have an option to have also cheekbone implants, and would it be the same price? 
Or if you also added a high-cheekbone implant in addition to your infraorbital implants, would it cost more?


----------



## Talking Late (Oct 18, 2022)

Kroker said:


> How did it improve your upper eyelid too!?


It's that honestly... It looks like he was making aspie stare in the before on purpose, while in the after it is his normal stare lol


----------



## laughingchadlurker (Dec 12, 2022)

Can you post or DM updated pics? I am 99% sure I am getting this, my friend said if my under eyelid and dark eye is gone (prominent due to recessed orbitals) I would ascend to chadlite.
Thanks for post btw, gave me lots of hope.


----------



## floppa (Dec 15, 2022)

Did your pfl increase on your right eye or is that temporary?


----------



## caveman (Dec 15, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Tbh don’t be to happy. After pagnoni Im half blind now. 20/10 vision


how? what did you do ?


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Dec 15, 2022)

What is the surgery, who did it?


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Dec 15, 2022)

herring said:


> if i ever aquire large amounts of money i'd even consider LL from 6'1 to 6'3+ im ngl


Where will you find a *quality* LL surgeon who will agree to operate on a 6'1'' to make him 6'2''? I doubt you will find that. Only Turkroaches and Pajeets who will infect your pins and get your legs amputated. Thank you, Sir, come again


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Dec 15, 2022)

What do you think of bone erosion due to implants?


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 22, 2022)

UPDATE ?


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 22, 2022)

+ SHOW FULL FACE ?


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Dec 22, 2022)

It's not a big improvement now, but might help with anti-aging. So, maybe it's worth it in the long run.


----------

